# another museum



## comiso90 (Jun 16, 2009)

thiis was the Florida Air Museum i went to this weekend ... small collection but nice pieces


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like a pretty decent collection...

And how about that wind tunnel model! How cool would that be to have something like that?

Great Photos, thanks for sharin' them!


----------



## davparlr (Jun 16, 2009)

comiso90 said:


> thiis was the Florida Air Museum i went to this weekend ... small collection but nice pieces



Wow, where is that museum (Lakeland?). That Convair Sea Dart and the Locheed XFV is worth the visit. I think the Sea Dart should be inside (Pensacola Naval Air Museum would be a great place for it).


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah... lakeland.

The wind tunnel model was very cool... I bet HH himself handled it.
The XFV was quite a suprise... I think it's the only one.
I was so use to seeing the Sea Dart at the San Diego museum that I bearly noticed it.. but you are right. It's pretty darn rare!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice photos and a great collection.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 16, 2009)

Excellent pics, thanks!


----------



## Geedee (Jun 17, 2009)

Again, great shots mate.

I wonder if the XVF jockey (Skeets somebody or other ?) had a big 'post-it' note on his panel saying 'Caution, land upright on tail !'


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice pics comiso!

TO


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 17, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> Nice pics comiso!
> 
> TO



Thx I was going to PM you to make sure you saw this post.. the 2 museums are 20 min from each other...
If you are going to FF, you may as well catch this one too...

.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 17, 2009)

comiso90 said:


> Thx I was going to PM you to make sure you saw this post.. the 2 museums are 20 min from each other...
> If you are going to FF, you may as well catch this one too...
> 
> .



Thanks comiso! 

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 19, 2009)

I haven't seen a Sea Dart except in some old videos so it jumped out at me too.


Wheelsup


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 22, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> I haven't seen a Sea Dart except in some old videos so it jumped out at me too.
> 
> 
> Wheelsup












You should check out the San Diego museum. Theirs a sea Dart on static there. It's a nice little museum. They had a fire a few years back that destroyed some rare birds.

.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on the museum. 


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 22, 2009)

Cool stuff comiso. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 22, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the museum.
> 
> 
> Wheels



Shoot, you're only 2 hours away..

while you're there take in the USS Midway
USS Midway Aircraft Carrier | San Diego Museum | San Diego Tours

and the El Toro Marine base museum
Flying Leatherneck Aviation Museum and Historical Foundation

.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 23, 2009)

comiso90 said:


> Shoot, you're only 2 hours away..
> 
> while you're there take in the USS Midway
> USS Midway Aircraft Carrier | San Diego Museum | San Diego Tours
> ...


Looks like I am going to be spending a couple of weekend at my Aunts this summer. 
She lives in Carlsbad which is much closer. 


Wheels


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 23, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Looks like I am going to be spending a couple of weekend at my Aunts this summer.
> She lives in Carlsbad which is much closer.
> 
> 
> Wheels



Awesome.. if you have to choose one make it the Midway! They have a very nice looking Dauntless.

.


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 24, 2009)

Going here tomorrow too... any requests?

.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 25, 2009)

Sweet stuff, many thanks for sharing


----------

